# NEED AC ADAPTER to my Roland CAMM-1 Servo GX-24



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello to all. 

I'm a Mac user with a used Roland GX24 that I got last week it did not come with a power cord ac adapter and I really don't want to buy one of Roland does anyone know where I can buy a used one?

thanks in advance


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Did you try contacting the person you purchase the cutter from to see if they had it? The cutter come with the adapter so to find someone with an extra working one may take a long time. I would just order one from Roland and get cutting! Just my $.2
CW


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

The GX24 needs DC 24V / 2.8A
You could try find one with those specs which is way cheaper than buying the original one.
The 24V needs to be exactly that, the 2.8A is a minimum. So for example, a 24V / 3A will do as well. I have no idea if the GX24 uses a regular DC plug but you should also know where the + and - go.

This one should work: click
Only $11 including shipping


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

original is 150.00 - I had to buy one once


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

dakotasden said:


> original is 150.00 - I had to buy one once


That's a real rip-off.


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll have to do some digging around to find a cheaper one if not I guess I will have to order one from roland.
Could I get one of guys to email me a pic of the AC adapter if you guys have one? I don't really know what 
AC cord looks like.

thanks for the great help.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

But I just posted a link. That would save you $139


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

ur awesome many thanks


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

The only thing you need to know is what the DC plug (the one which plugs into the Roland) looks like and the polarity. If it doesn't match the one on the adapter I posted then just put the correct plug on it (or have someone else do it for you). This shouldn't cost you more than a dollar.


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

do you have a pic of the part that connects to the roland?


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

You could post a pic of the roland and I can tell you what you need.


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

hope this works


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Could you take a close up of the connector on the far right? (picture on the right). I also need to see what's written next to it (if there's anything there).


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

is this one better sorry for the delay
on top of image DC IN 24V 
- • +

hope this works, thanks in advance


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The adapter for the Roland has a small round connection kind of like what you would have on a laptop, not a normal plug.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

You can buy universal laptop adapters with the same specs as the Roland adapter. They come with a variety of different plugs. Good chance that one of them fits the GX24


----------

